# Real and Counterfeit Winstrol



## armani1072 (Dec 22, 2003)

Real Winstrol


----------



## armani1072 (Dec 22, 2003)

Fake Winny


----------



## armani1072 (Dec 22, 2003)

Fake Winny


----------



## armani1072 (Dec 22, 2003)

Fake Winny


----------



## jack hust (Dec 23, 2003)

nice pictures


----------



## 3Vandoo (Dec 25, 2003)

When you see a upjohn, try to get the Canadian version, easier to get!


----------



## armani1072 (Dec 30, 2003)

thanks vandoo, good to know.


----------

